# A fine dish install



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Some fine wiring.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. Are they going to leave the downspout disconnected? Did they do any flashing around that 4x4?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, so much wrong with that picture....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Looks like something you'd see on "The Red Green Show".


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Pro or HO install?

Regardless, I'm surprised they even have gutters.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

There has to be more to the story. You can see the corner of the house, the 4x4 could have been moved a foot and then not have to cut through the roof. I wonder how it looks from the top?


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

It looks like a self install to me. I see trouble in the splitter set up.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

B Newt said:


> It looks like a self install to me. I see trouble in the splitter set up.


Just the splitter? I think that the least to worry about... the mounting is another story....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

At least he used compression connectors.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

longrider said:


> There has to be more to the story. You can see the corner of the house, the 4x4 could have been moved a foot and then not have to cut through the roof. I wonder how it looks from the top?


I was thinking the post was already there.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I was thinking the post was already there.


I would think that as well. This is suppose to be the post that holds the electric mains wires...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

If that's a Southern California installation I wouldn't worry about the misplaced rain spout, at least for a while. :rotfl:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey now. We had sprinkles For five minutes the other day.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> If that's a Southern California installation I wouldn't worry about the misplaced rain spout, at least for a while. :rotfl:


Bill, I found a new avatar for you:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok now that is funny!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

longrider said:


> Bill, I found a new avatar for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. That is awfully close to my Facebook avatar.










I first displayed it in my blog in January 2010. I see that is copyrighted July 2009. Darn, I thought I was being original.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I kinda like that avatar. :hurah:


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I just sighned on to Indirectv catellite service.


----------



## mp12point7 (Oct 30, 2006)

Who took the picture of my self install?


----------

